# Rotating Head slingshot + pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This pigeon was flattened with a paintball from about 7 yards, head shot. I had forgotten how accurate this model can be.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

And some people moan about hunting with 9.5s yet your taking pigeons with paintballs! Brilliant


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I heard pigeons were fragile, but dang! Nice shooting.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

youcanthide said:


> And some people moan about hunting with 9.5s yet your taking pigeons with paintballs! Brilliant


Look at the back of the pigeons head and you can see the ruffled feathers this is the only way you can get one with a paintball and it has to be fast.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They'll never learn :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very effective rig!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very well placed shot.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice paint job! :naughty:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Rogger!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shooting! With a paintball too!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Ace shooting


----------

